# Debunking An Internet Hoax: What Science Really Says About Microwave Ovens, Your Food



## Arnold (Jul 13, 2011)

by Tom Venuto ???Microwave ovens will kill you!??? Or so they say??? If you???ve ever surfed the internet for information on health and nutrition, there???s little doubt you???ve come across scare stories about microwave ovens. Online natural health ???experts??? claim that microwaves will ???zap??? your food, deplete it of important nutrients and alter its molecular [...]

*Read More...*


----------

